# GNC is Bankrupt.  What was your favorite supplement back when?



## Mister Slicksta (Jun 24, 2020)

So GNC announced its Bankrupt today.  I remember spending a ton of cash there on various stuff back when I was a teenager and maybe 20-21 (when I didnt know what I was doing).  It would be funny to hear the random crap you use to buy from there.  

Some of my favorites back when were:

Hydroxycut (with ephedra)
Ripped Fuel (with ephedra)
NO2


Article here


----------



## juuced (Jun 24, 2020)

they were way over priced and most of the stuff sold was a waist of money anyway.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 24, 2020)

I know i bought some creatine and hodroxycut with ephedra there back in the day when I was in the Army, that shit would get me wired lol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Ripped fuel and Mountain Dew got me through many double shifts at work back in the day.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 24, 2020)

They closing? I still buy pre work outs and protein I have lots of rewards to use they filing just bankruptcy or the closing?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 24, 2020)

Oddly, the last thing I purchased there was some vitamin a/d/k supplement for my wife that is prescribed to her by a physician.

Back in the day it was EAS Creatine and Animal Pak Vitamins that I purchased from them.  Oh, and we can't forget the ephedra laced Ultimate Orange pre-workout!  It's amazing that I made it to 47 just based on the Ultimate Orange that I drank in my 20s.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 24, 2020)

Back in the day... Ultimate Orange (the original one).


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jun 24, 2020)

Oh wow I forgot about ultimate orange.  I wasn’t a regular buyer but I def tried it once.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Online killed GNC years ago....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 24, 2020)

thata what u get for charging that much for powder


----------



## tinymk (Jun 24, 2020)

Early 90’s Ultimate Orange was great stuff


----------



## Yaya (Jun 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I know i bought some creatine and hodroxycut with ephedra there back in the day when I was in the Army, that shit would get me wired lol.



Same here...lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 24, 2020)

I met Yayas wife at a GNC back in the early 90's


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 24, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Back in the day... Ultimate Orange (the original one).



Came here to say this. 

UO was the shite.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 24, 2020)

Suprised nobody mentioned Cell Tech, chromium, anabolic mega packs or Weider protein powder.  Probably too old for some.....


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 24, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Suprised nobody mentioned Cell Tech, chromium, anabolic mega packs or Weider protein powder.  Probably too old for some.....



I drank the shit out of Weider protein powder, strawberry in milk late 80's


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jun 24, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Suprised nobody mentioned Cell Tech, chromium, anabolic mega packs or Weider protein powder.  Probably too old for some.....



I use to take cell tech.  That shit was crazy good when it first came out.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't see how..they charged a small fortune for everything..


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 24, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> I use to take cell tech.  That shit was crazy good when it first came out.



Yeah, it used to be the best Creatine on the market during that time. Freshman year of high school and constant weight training. I made that awesome gains during that time while dropping lots of bodyfat and I was eating everything in sight.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 24, 2020)

i was a p6 freak back when they had the oral steroids...been so long i forget what they were called but i tried all of them..the stuff mark mcquire was using..and animal pak is a staple..the m stack is good to.... pinnicale poppers ...thats it andro......


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jun 24, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> Yeah, it used to be the best Creatine on the market during that time. Freshman year of high school and constant weight training. I made that awesome gains during that time while dropping lots of bodyfat and I was eating everything in sight.



same.  I think there might have been a little extra stuff in it.  I remember coming off of it and I couldn’t get my dick hard for a 1 or 2 weeks after.  That’s when I knew they were putting some sort of oral in it.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 24, 2020)

I remember buying shit like NO2 that was nothing but over priced horse pills , but since it came with a book it was the real deal.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 24, 2020)

I never bought a single damn thing from them


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 24, 2020)

Stacker 3 back when they had enough ephedra in them to qualify as crystal meth. I can't take supps like that now. My blood pressure goes through the stratosphere.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 24, 2020)

At one point America Gladiators came out with a supplement line that they sold through GNC.

Stupid idea, poor seller, and ended up being deeply discounted just to make room in the shelves.

Bought them out cause it was all I could afford.

#ShouldHaveHadaSteakInstead


----------



## German89 (Jun 24, 2020)

RustyShackelford said:


> I remember buying shit like NO2 that was nothing but over priced horse pills , but since it came with a book it was the real deal.



this fukin guy


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 24, 2020)

Prince of Peace Ultra Strength 1000mg Red Panax Ginseng - 30 vials

Used to be good back then but now it's kind of meh.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 24, 2020)

Way back, used to buy the original Hot Stuff there.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> this fukin guy



Never gets old


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 24, 2020)

Nitro tech and cell tech!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> this fukin guy



seemed legit. I was willing to give it a try since it promised X number of lbs per month. 
All a waste.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 25, 2020)

I remember when you could buy GHB there!


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2020)

Anyone who grabbed a weight in the late 70s early 80s has to remember that God awful tasting soy protein that came in the cardboard container. Buy one get one 1/2 off.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 25, 2020)

snake said:


> Anyone who grabbed a weight in the late 70s early 80s has to remember that God awful tasting soy protein that came in the cardboard container. Buy one get one 1/2 off.



Haha, yeah it all tasted like chalk and hard to mix.  But then bodybuilders, at least back then, would put ketchup on shit and eat it if they thought it would make them bigger.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 25, 2020)

Only thing I ever purchased at a GNC was Q-Carbo


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Haha, yeah it all tasted like chalk and hard to mix.  But then bodybuilders, at least back then, would put ketchup on shit and eat it if they thought it would make them bigger.



Along that line; A pro BB told me once if BBers thought Brillo pads made you big, there would be a clean pot in the US.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 25, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> At one point America Gladiators came out with a supplement line that they sold through GNC.
> 
> Stupid idea, poor seller, and ended up being deeply discounted just to make room in the shelves.
> 
> ...



Dated one of those women for a while. Wont say which one but they were all a pretty cool bunch..


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 25, 2020)

Some of you little guys wouldn't know much about MEGA MASS 2000 lol

Took many soft shits from that one.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Back far right?



Seeker said:


> Dated one of those women for a while. Wont say which one but they were all a pretty cool bunch..


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 25, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> I remember when you could buy GHB there!



Oh snap, I totally forgot about GHB.  I remember one of my friends asking me if I wanted to try it and my retort was something along the lines of "No man, I just smoke pot to relax me. You know?  Like a normal person."

I never took it because one of my good friends died as a result of GHB and driving.  He fell asleep while driving...  I forgot what the toxicology report stated exactly, but was told that the GHB probably would have killed him if the wreck hadn't...


----------



## Maijah (Jun 25, 2020)

They had a liquid creatine that came with an eye dropper, I used to love that stuff, also the fat burners like xenadrine and stackers


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 25, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Dated one of those women for a while. Wont say which one but they were all a pretty cool bunch..



That tall one right in the back middle?  lol  Just kidding Seek!!


----------



## DF (Jun 25, 2020)

Twin Labs liquid aminos!! Taste like vomit but it was a staple of mine wayyyyyy back.


----------



## DF (Jun 25, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Dated one of those women for a while. Wont say which one but they were all a pretty cool bunch..



If it was Ray Hollitt I hate you!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 26, 2020)

Maijah said:


> They had a liquid creatine that came with an eye dropper, I used to love that stuff, also the fat burners like xenadrine and stackers


 I remember the liquid creatine lol. It tasted like cough syrup and had a red tint if I remember correctly. Went through dozens of bottles of that bat piss lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 26, 2020)

Maijah said:


> They had a liquid creatine that came with an eye dropper, I used to love that stuff, also the fat burners like xenadrine and stackers



yes that's the one I got lol


----------



## Jin (Jun 26, 2020)

Pink “andro” pills you crushed up
in your mouth and let absorb between your gums and teeth. 

Gave you a “fight or ****” feeling. 

Great for pre workout. Also took them before going out on the weekends in college. 

1998-2002 Steele Reserve, Stacker2 + andro for a guaranteed interesting night out.


----------



## chandy (Jun 26, 2020)

doesn't surprise me since the quarantine the GNC right beside me has been dead every time i go past it there isnt a soul in there


----------



## j2048b (Jun 26, 2020)

Hmb, cell tech,  metrx, spent way tooo much for all fillers honestly and always i dip $hit behind the counter flexin like a raaatard


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jun 27, 2020)

That Cell Tech and Mass tech!


----------



## GSgator (Jun 27, 2020)

I would buy that ANDRO from ON back in the Sammy Sosa, Beri Bonds days. I got hella good results from that stuff even tho it gave me horrible mood swings.


----------



## Beastmode2782 (Jun 27, 2020)

Megamen vitamin


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 27, 2020)

Anyone remember the original,HOT STUFF?
Or RUSSIAN BEAR?? LOL


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 27, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Anyone remember the original,HOT STUFF?
> Or RUSSIAN BEAR?? LOL


Russian Bear. Never bought it but remember reading about it in Flex magazine and seeing it on the shelves.


----------



## white ape (Jun 27, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Anyone remember the original,HOT STUFF?
> Or RUSSIAN BEAR?? LOL



pretty sure you can still get it on bodybuilding.com. Buddy of mine went through jugs of that stuff when we deployed on ship. Nasty farts though


----------



## Utm18 (Jun 28, 2020)

Probably  the OG ripped fuel


----------

